# Land of the Midnight Sun (6 images)



## Alex_B (Oct 12, 2006)

1: A German car north of the arctic circle







2: Snow and water






3: [SIZE=-1]Luleå harbour (Baltic sea close to the Swedish-Finnish border)[/SIZE]






4: Midnight






5: 11 pm






6: 1 am





BTW, the colours are more or less real ...

All sorts of comments welcome


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 12, 2006)

The last one is fantastic, and the title of this one really brings forth the title of the thread.  Looks chilly, but a beautiful area of the world.


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow! wish I was there. Must be very interesting to see a light sky for 24 hours.

Eric


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, I am all fascinated by the light and mist in the last photo here! Wonderful scene that you saw and captured. 
But hey, all these are cool, for I also like the one taken only 2 hours earlier than the last with the "evening" sun at 11p.m. ... and the photo of the quay at midnight shows nicely what it looks like when it is "darkest".


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks guys !



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> Wow, I am all fascinated by the light and mist in the last photo here! Wonderful scene that you saw and captured.
> But hey, all these are cool, for I also like the one taken only 2 hours earlier than the last with the "evening" sun at 11p.m. ... and the photo of the quay at midnight shows nicely what it looks like when it is "darkest".


Well, the midnight one was taken several weeks before no.5 and no.6, therefore it was much darker than it would have been when 5 and 6 were taken.

All three are taken just slightly south of the arctic circle near [SIZE=-1]Luleå[/SIZE], so the sun DOES dissapear behind the horizon for a couple of minutes. But that does not mean it gets dark 

Oh, BTW, the last one was taken just a couple of minutes from my office and also just a couple of minutes from my apartment. Actually I had some important work to do and was working VERY late, so I went for a short stroll to get my brain working again .. I ended up with walking for 3 hours because it was so nice!



			
				AIRIC said:
			
		

> Wow! wish I was there. Must be very interesting to see a light sky for 24 hours.
> 
> Eric


Interesting it is indeed, but it completely wrecks your day/night rythm and you get by far less sleep than you normally get 



			
				Peanuts said:
			
		

> The last one is fantastic, and the title of this one really brings forth the title of the thread. Looks chilly, but a beautiful area of the world.


Certainly beautiful, and I feel privileged everytime I have the chance to work and live there 
It is less chilly than you think, in the summer its is very warm, if not hot (for my standards) and dry. At least in daytime.


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 13, 2006)

what an excellent set of photos
just love 2,4,5 & 6


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 13, 2006)

Lovely series! The last 2 are my faves...#5 looks so serene, and #6 is so moody with the mist and soft coloured light.  Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Tantalus (Oct 13, 2006)

I love 6, 5 is nice too. Very nice series.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks to you all! inspires me to dig out more


----------



## Corry (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow! Beatiful shots you've got here! Makes me wish I could visit there, despite the cold!


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 13, 2006)

neat shots, it always amazes me that it stays light that long in other places around the world.  It's almost completely dark by 6pm here now.  The reminds of fishing at 10pm in British Columbia when the sun was still shining.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again!

I will try to dig out more


----------



## chris82 (Oct 14, 2006)

I like 1,2,5 and 6.I love the road in no 1 and the colours in no 5.what equipment are you using?the images are so sharp.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 14, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> I like 1,2,5 and 6.I love the road in no 1 and the colours in no 5.what equipment are you using?the images are so sharp.



Thanks Chris!

I shoot digital and film. Almost everything I posted on this forum so far was film only.

For the images in this thread I used ...

Shooting:
- 35mm slide film (ISO 100, standard consumer grade E6 process)
- Canon EOS 100
- Canon EF 28mm 1:1.8 USM prime
- Canon EF 50mm 1:1.4 USM prime
- UV filter
- no tripod, just a steady hand 

Scanning:
- Nikon 5000 ED film scanner ... produces 20Mpixel images, 16 bit colour depth per channel

Postprocessing:
- Neatimage (software) to reduce the effect of film grain
- Photoshop CS2: tilting, cropping, minor corrections in colour and levels and some extra sharpening.

.. oh yes, not to forget, then I reduce them from 20 MP to the size you can see here.


----------



## yipdanny (Oct 14, 2006)

Totally agree! 



			
				Peanuts said:
			
		

> The last one is fantastic, and the title of this one really brings forth the title of the thread. Looks chilly, but a beautiful area of the world.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 15, 2006)

it is interesting how converged opinions in here are .. so there seems to be something like "common taste" ... Thanks all anyway!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 16, 2006)

bump! or not allowed in here?


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 16, 2006)

hahahaha and I warned you that TPF is addictive... you kept on claiming that you won't post much... buahahahahaha 

awesome series. the last one is...very romantic... I didn't know this side of you Alex!


----------



## orange_angel (Jan 5, 2007)

Hej,

My brother studies in Luleå, but I've never really been there. I have moved to sothern Sweden instead. I really like the photo of the harbour (it's so calm) and the last photo too.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 5, 2007)

mentos_007 said:


> awesome series. the last one is...very romantic... I didn't know this side of you Alex!



well, there is always more to a person than you first expect 



orange_angel said:


> Hej,
> 
> My brother studies in Luleå, but I've never really been there. I have moved to sothern Sweden instead. I really like the photo of the harbour (it's so calm) and the last photo too.



The south is nice too, but further up north it gets more spectacular though IMHO 

Many people do not like the harbour shot as it is so asymmetric and still centred. I myself like it though


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Jan 5, 2007)

Love the last two.  Nicely done Alex.


----------

